# Radio FM no recibe en estéreo



## avr (Jul 17, 2020)

Hola

Tengo un módulo de radio AM/FM Garrard  Model 7 como éste:







La cosa es que en AM va perfecto, y en FM mono también. Pero cuando quiero escuchar FM en estéreo casi no hay manera de hacerlo. En mi casa recibo unas 20 emisoras, y solo en dos o tres consigo que entre el estéreo, pero se oye mal, con ruido de fondo y algo distorsión. Además pasa una cosa rara, yo sintonizo una emisora hasta que se oiga perfecta en mono, con buena calidad de señal y con buena intensidad, y el aparato no pasa al modo estéreo. Pero si empiezo a desintonizar la emisora muy muy despacio, moviendo el dial, se empieza a degradar el sonido pero me cambia a estéreo, con el ruido y la distorsión que decía antes.

Además el aparato tiene tres leds para indicar cómo de bien sintonizada está una emisora, el de la izquierda te dice que estás sintonizando una emisora desde una frecuencia un poco baja, el del centro que ya la tienes sintonizada y el led de la derecha es que te has subido un poco de frecuencia. No sé si me explico. Bueno, pues cuando sintonizo cualquier emisora solo se me enciende el LED de la izquierda, si sintonizo muy muy despacio alguna emisora potente puedo hacer que se encienda el LED central. Pero es muy complicado que pase. El led de la derecha nunca se enciende. Ademas, cuando consigo que entre el estéreo, solo lo hace con el LED izquierdo encendido, no con el central, que sería lo lógico.

Hace años que tengo esta radio y antes sí funcionaba bien todo esto.

He probado varias antenas: cables cortos, cables largos, un dipolo de los que venden para recibir FM (los de cable paralelo de 300ohms), y el equipo recibe casi igual. Apenas hay diferencia entre una antena y otra. Si las oriento un poco parece que mejora ligeramente, pero sigue siendo muy difícil coger emisoras en estéreo. Y la calidad de sonido mejora muy poquito. Los cables que he usado de antena los he probado en las entradas de 300ohms y de 75ohms, pero no hay diferencia.

He hecho la prueba de llevarme la radio a casa de mis padres que viven en una zona con mejor recepción y además tienen un equipo de música con otro módulo de radio parecido al mío pero de otra marca y he comparado su funcionamiento. Mientras que el equipo de mis padres recibe perfecto las emisoras, en estéreo y con buena señal, y solo con una antena que es un cablecito de 20cm, mi radio recibía como he descrito antes con una antena que es un cable de metro y medio. Los dos equipos recibían las mismas emisoras, pero mi radio no era capaz de coger el estéreo. En mono, el rendimiento de los dos equipos era similar.

A ver si me podéis indicar qué podría ser o qué puedo comprobar en la radio. De momento ya he ha cambiado casi todos los condensadores electrolíticos por si estuviesen estropeados, al ser un equipo de los años 80 pero sin notar mejoría.

Muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 17, 2020)

Puede ser que algun preset o bobina se haya corrido de su ajuste, ya que son muchos años, se ensucian o mueven del ajuste.
Cual es? Eso ya tendrias que destapar y buscar en todo el equipo donde se encuentra la zona del FM.

Para ajustar las bobinas, se recomienda con equipos y un destornillador especial, que es completamente plastico.

PD: Ante la duda, espera respuestas de los que mas saben


----------



## avr (Jul 17, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Puede ser que algun preset o bobina se haya corrido de su ajuste, ya que son muchos años, se ensucian o mueven del ajuste.
> Cual es? Eso ya tendrias que destapar y buscar en todo el equipo donde se encuentra la zona del FM.
> 
> Para ajustar las bobinas, se recomienda con equipos y un destornillador especial, que es completamente plastico.
> ...


Pues podría ser, en todo caso, la radio en mono funciona perfectamente, es el paso a recepción estéreo lo que no va, no sé si eso tendrá que ver con alguna bobina ajustable. Y también está lo de los leds que indican la sintonía. 

Yo he reparado antes algunas radios AM, pero FM y con estéreo se me escapa un poco. Por eso preguntaba para ver si me podíais dar alguna indicación de por dónde podría estar la avería.

Gracias por tu respuesta y un saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 17, 2020)

Hola a todos , creo que ese problema reside en la etapa demoduladora de FM
Esa generalmente esa es hecha por demodulación de cuadratura y casi seguro que lo circuito integrado enpleyado es un tipo CA3089 o un CA3189.
Haberias de chequear lo ayuste de la bobina de cuadratura y o su capacitor de resonancia ( ese es interno a esa bobina).
Para lograr lo correcto ayuste es nesesario lo uso de equipos de testes y medidas tal cual un osciloscopio y un generador de FI (10.7MHz) con modulación interna de FM o mejor aun un generador de FI (10,7Mhz ) con barrido de frequenzia.
Una  recepción en estereo nesecita de mucho mas "prolijidad" del sinal demodulado , osea un sinal con mejor relación sinal /ruido , mejor respuesta en frequenzia banda ancha y menor distorción para lograr misma calidad de audio cuando conparado a un mismo sinal pero operando en mono.
Lo mejor a hacer serias buscar por un taller especializado en ese tipo de equipo para lo mantenimiento.
!En tienpo , felicitaciones por tener en las manos ese equipo tan hermoso , digno de los sueños!
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## avr (Jul 18, 2020)

Hola
He buscado en la web el esquema de este aparato pero no lo he encontrado. Sí he conseguido el esquema de un amplificador con radio del mismo fabricante, aunque vendido bajo la marca brasileña Gradiente (mi equipo, aunque es de la marca británica Garrard, realmente es un Gradiente reetiquetado, de hecho en los pcb pone Gradiente y no Garrard). El esquema que encontrado tiene una pcb para la radio con la misma referencia que la pcb de mi radio, así que me sirve. El esquema es este: 

Gradiente 1200

Además, he encontrado un vídeo de un brasileño que repara la sección de FM de dicho amplificador-radio:





Y me ha dado ideas para probar. He mirado en el esquema y en los datasheets de los integrados qué hacía cada trimmer y marcado con un rotulador la posición inicial de los cuatro trimmers que lleva la pcb y he probado a moverlos, a ver si por ahí veía alguna mejora. Uno ajustaba el umbral del mute, otro el umbral para el paso a estéreo, otro la señal de entrada al ic decodificador de estéreo y el último afecta a la patita del AFC (automatic frequency control) del ic demodulador de FM. Y es con este último con el que he conseguido ajustar la radio. Al moverlo con una emisora sintonizada, los leds que indican si se ha sintonizado una emisora bien, (o se está por arriba o por abajo de la frecuencia) han pasado a funcionar bien. Ahora cuando la emisora se oye bien se enciende el LED central que es el que indica que esta bien sintonizada y además también se oye en estéreo y se enciende el LED que indica sonido estéreo.

No sé qué habrá pasado para que se desajuste el circuito y haya que corregir con el trimmer. Ya he cambiado los electrolíticos y el resto de componentes asociados no deberían estar deteriorados ya que son resistencias y condensadores cerámicos. Y yo no he tocado ningún ajuste de las bobinas que hay por el circuito.

Bueno, de momento así lo voy a dejar. Funciona bien y aunque la reparación no ha sido todo lo correcta que debería ser ( no está muy bien hecho eso de ponerse a tocar trimmers de ajuste hasta dar con el que es), el aparato está funcionando y tampoco es algo que use demasiado, así que me doy por satisfecho.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 18, 2020)

Ok , que bueno que has logrado ayustar al azar tu equipo de "ouido" , de lo mejor serias hacer eso con auxilio de los instrumentos de testes y medidas que jo aclare en mi post anterior , pero como te va bien es lo que mas interesa y lo mejor de todo , custo $$ cero Jajajajajajajaja.
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## avr (Jul 18, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ok , que bueno que has logrado ayustar al azar tu equipo de "ouido" , de lo mejor serias hacer eso con auxilio de los instrumentos de testes y medidas que jo aclare en mi post anterior , pero como te va bien es lo que mas interesa y lo mejor de todo , custo $$ cero Jajajajajajajaja.
> !Saludos desde Brasil !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Pues tengo un osciloscopio y un generador rf que me hice yo, pero, aunque llega a 10.7 MHz, es de amplitud modulada, no de FM. Pero aparte, la radio ya recibía bien, el problema parecía estar en algún ajuste de la parte del estéreo. Pero bueno, ya lo tengo funcionando y al ser un equipo antiguo que no tiene mucho valor no sé si merece la pena mandarlo a arreglar a un técnico que me va a cobrar mucho más de lo que cuesta la radio.

Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 18, 2020)

avr dijo:


> Pues tengo un osciloscopio y un generador rf que me hice yo, pero, aunque llega a 10.7 MHz, es de amplitud modulada, no de FM. Pero aparte, la radio ya recibía bien, el problema parecía estar en algún ajuste de la parte del estéreo. Pero bueno, ya lo tengo funcionando y al ser un equipo antiguo que no tiene mucho valor no sé si merece la pena mandarlo a arreglar a un técnico que me va a cobrar mucho más de lo que cuesta la radio.
> 
> Saludos


Hola, más allá de que estás satisfecho por la mejora. Añadiendo a la opinión de todos los compañeros.
Según comentas, el problema está en  la detección de piloto, que es una señal de 19Khz emitida por la emisora.
Seguramente se ha corrido, por eso cuándo tu desplazas la sintonía se engancha aunque el audio obviamente no.
Busca la hoja de datos de cada CI que haya en la placa. Cuándo veas cuál maneje la etapa de piloto, seguramente verás que pines están afectados a esa función y de ahí te llevará a la bobina correspondiente. Solamente deberás sintonizar correctamente una emisora de baja calidad de señal y retocas ligeramente hacia un lado u otro hasta que logres enganchar en estéreo.
Utiliza un destornillador plástico o no metálico para realizar el ajuste, ya que cambia la inductancia del sistema.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 18, 2020)

avr dijo:


> Pues tengo un osciloscopio y un generador rf que me hice yo, pero, aunque llega a 10.7 MHz, es de amplitud modulada, no de FM. Pero aparte, la radio ya recibía bien, el problema parecía estar en algún ajuste de la parte del estéreo. Pero bueno, ya lo tengo funcionando y al ser un equipo antiguo que no tiene mucho valor no sé si merece la pena mandarlo a arreglar a un técnico que me va a cobrar mucho más de lo que cuesta la radio.
> 
> Saludos


!Ese hermoso equipo apesar de sener antiguo dale de 10 en muuuuchos radios receptores de FM actuales cuanto a la sensibilidad , selectividad , potenzia de audio y fidelidad de audio!
Cuanto a su precio de mercado , ese NO es tan bajo asi debido a su raridad y si estuver funcionando bien , mas valorizado aun.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## avr (Jul 18, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, más allá de que estás satisfecho por la mejora. Añadiendo a la opinión de todos los compañeros.
> Según comentas, el problema está en  la detección de piloto, que es una señal de 19Khz emitida por la emisora.
> Seguramente se ha corrido, por eso cuándo tu desplazas la sintonía se engancha aunque el audio obviamente no.
> Busca la hoja de datos de cada CI que haya en la placa. Cuándo veas cuál maneje la etapa de piloto, seguramente verás que pines están afectados a esa función y de ahí te llevará a la bobina correspondiente. Solamente deberás sintonizar correctamente una emisora de baja calidad de señal y retocas ligeramente hacia un lado u otro hasta que logres enganchar en estéreo.
> Utiliza un destornillador plástico o no metálico para realizar el ajuste, ya que cambia la inductancia del sistema.



Hola

Para la demodulación de FM lleva un CA3189:



Y para el estéreo trae el CA1310:



Estos son los montajes propuestos en las hojas de características de dichos integrados. En el esquema de mi radio están de esta forma:


Pero no tengo muy claro qué bobina tendría que ajustar para conseguir que salte el estéreo y se ponga en indicador de sintonía en el LED central (el que indica que se ha sintonizado bien la frecuencia). ¿Quizá es L2?




Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Ese hermoso equipo apesar de sener antiguo dale de 10 en muuuuchos radios receptores de FM actuales cuanto a la sensibilidad , selectividad , potenzia de audio y fidelidad de audio!
> Cuanto a su precio de mercado , ese NO es tan bajo asi debido a su raridad y si estuver funcionando bien , mas valorizado aun.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



No, no digo que sea un mal receptor, de hecho, esta radio, cuando funciona bien, tiene un sonido muy bueno y sintoniza muchas emisoras. Pero si lo llevo a reparar me van a cobrar más de lo que me puedo permitir gastar en un equipo de música. Y además, me gusta arreglar cosas, así que si lo puedo hacer yo, pues mejor.

Saludos y gracias por vuestras respuestas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 18, 2020)

avr dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Para la demodulación de FM lleva un CA3189:
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , caro Don avr estas 100% en correcto cuanto a la bobina "L2" , si esa es la bendicta bobina de cuadratura.
Su correcto ayuste es hecho de modo a obtenir un sinal senoidal  de 1Khz en la salida de audio del CI CA3189E ( pino 6) con la menor distorción possible y con un sinal de 10.7 MHz modulado en FM @ 75Khz de desvio (100% de modulación FM) con 1KHz en la entrada (pino 1).
Peeero tanbien es possible ayustar de ouido con lo auxilio de una buena y fuerte emisora de FM local para mejor calidad de sonido y tanbien prender lo LED indicador de frequenzia centrada.
Cuanto a prender correctamente y ligero lo LED indicador de estereo , debes ayustar cuidadosamente lo preset "R42" (4K7) , ese ayusta lo VCO de 38KHz del decodificador estereo LM1310 mirando el LED indicador de estereo y sintonizando la emisora de FM local.
Lo que ya se paso conmigo fue lo capacitor de 100pF ( ese interno a la bobina "L2") que si desvalorizo y tuve que canbiarlo por otro nuevo una ves que esa bobina "L2" no mas  ayustaba nin a palos.
Ese capacitor de 100pF es un tubito ceramico con baño de plata y si queda adentro de la bobina , mas precisamente en su base .
Esa bobina es un tarro mectalico.
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 18, 2020)

Viendo el PDF del CA1310, el pin 14 recibe la tensión de VCO. Y está ajustado por R42. Yo empezaría por retocar ligeramente ese preset o trimpot.
Recién veo que Daniel aportó la misma idea, así que más que seguro ahí esté el tema.


----------



## avr (Jul 19, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don avr estas 100% en correcto cuanto a la bobina "L2" , si esa es la bendicta bobina de cuadratura.
> Su correcto ayuste es hecho de modo a obtenir un sinal senoidal  de 1Khz en la salida de audio del CI CA3189E ( pino 6) con la menor distorción possible y con un sinal de 10.7 MHz modulado en FM @ 75Khz de desvio (100% de modulación FM) con 1KHz en la entrada (pino 1).
> Peeero tanbien es possible ayustar de ouido con lo auxilio de una buena y fuerte emisora de FM local para mejor calidad de sonido y tanbien prender lo LED indicador de frequenzia centrada.
> Cuanto a prender correctamente y ligero lo LED indicador de estereo , debes ayustar cuidadosamente lo preset "R42" (4K7) , ese ayusta lo VCO de 38KHz del decodificador estereo LM1310 mirando el LED indicador de estereo y sintonizando la emisora de FM local.
> ...


Perfecto, en cuanto tenga un rato me pongo a ajustar esa bobina. Espero que no haya que cambiar el condensador de 100pF porque entonces habría que desoldar la bobina, sacar el condensador viejo y meter uno nuevo ahí. Y no creo que sea sencillo ni cambiarlo ni encontrar ese tipo de condensadores.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Viendo el PDF del CA1310, el pin 14 recibe la tensión de VCO. Y está ajustado por R42. Yo empezaría por retocar ligeramente ese preset o trimpot.
> Recién veo que Daniel aportó la misma idea, así que más que seguro ahí esté el tema.


Gracias por la respuesta, en cuanto pueda me pongo con la reparación.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 19, 2020)

Caso tengas que canbiar lo capacitor de 100pF de tu bobina (ojala que non) la salida es sacar la bobina "L2" de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso con mucho cuidado para no dañar las pistas de cubre ( con lo auxilio de un chupón de solda) .
Lo bendicto capacitor si queda bien abajo en la base de la bobina y como te dice es un tubito de porcelana bañado en plata.
Con lo pasar del tienpo esa plata si oxida desvalorizando lo valor capacitivo.
La salida es quitar ese capacitor y NO necesita que canbie por otro identico , basta despues soldar un capacitor ceramico tipo disco (lenteja)  de mismo valor (100pF) y listo.
Ese nuevo capacitor puede sener soldado despues de la bobina en la tarjeta de circuito inpreso por lo lado del cubre.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## avr (Jul 19, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Caso tengas que canbiar lo capacitor de 100pF de tu bobina (ojala que non) la salida es sacar la bobina "L2" de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso con mucho cuidado para no dañar las pistas de cubre ( con lo auxilio de un chupón de solda) .
> Lo bendicto capacitor si queda bien abajo en la base de la bobina y como te dice es un tubito de porcelana bañado en plata.
> Con lo pasar del tienpo esa plata si oxida desvalorizando lo valor capacitivo.
> La salida es quitar ese capacitor y NO necesita que canbie por otro identico , basta despues soldar un capacitor ceramico tipo disco (lenteja)  de mismo valor (100pF) y listo.
> ...



Hola

Ya he reajustado el equipo. He vuelto a poner la resistencia ajustable que toqué la otra vez a su posición inicial y he ajustado L2. Está bobina solo la he tenido que mover un cuarto de vuelta o algo menos. Este ajuste lo he hecho con una emisora potente sintonizada y he reajustado L2 hasta que se ha encendido el piloto de sintonía centrada.

No he tenido que tocar el ajuste del circuito integrado del estéreo, ya que al sintonizar una emisora de pone en estéreo sin problemas. He probado en varias emisoras del dial y en todas sintoniza bien y hace el cambio a estéreo correctamente.

Así que sólo era un problema de ajuste de la frecuencia del integrado de la FM. No sé si será porque el núcleo de la bobina ha perdido propiedades o que el condensador asociado se está degradando. En cualquier caso habrá que ir viendo de ahora en adelante si se vuelve a desajustar la radio.

Y nada más,  ya tengo la radio a pleno rendimiento. Y se oye realmente bien, la verdad.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda y un saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 19, 2020)

?Quieres desfrutar mas aun de tu receiver ?, esperimente poner en el una Antena externa para FM ( una Antena Yagi por ejenplo) con un  cable de descida de buena calidad para evitar perdidas desnesesarias  ( coaxial de 75 Ohmios o una cinta paralela de 300 Ohmios) y te surpreenderas con la cantidade de emisoras lejos de FM que logras recebir.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## avr (Jul 19, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?Quieres desfrutar mas aun de tu receiver ?, esperimente poner en el una Antena externa para FM ( una Antena Yagi por ejenplo) con un  cable de descida de buena calidad para evitar perdidas desnesesarias  ( coaxial de 75 Ohmios o una cinta paralela de 300 Ohmios) y te surpreenderas con la cantidade de emisoras lejos de FM que logras recebir.
> !Suerte!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola

Lamentablemente yo vivo en un bloque de pisos y no tenemos antena de FM en el tejado, y yo tampoco puedo poner nada por mi cuenta. Por suerte vivo en una ciudad de tamaño medio y en mi casa, a pesar de ser un primer piso, llegan muchas emisoras. Y se reciben conectando simplemente un trozo de cable. 

Tengo una antena hecha con cable paralelo (el de 300 Ohm) en forma de T, específica de FM. La he probado alguna vez pero no parece que se  reciba mucho más. Aunque con la radio bien ajustada como está ahora tengo que volverla a probar.

Por cierto, si pongo un trozo de cable como antena ( de 1/4 de onda, que creo que son 75 cm o así), ¿en qué entrada se pone, en la de 300 o la de 75Ohms?

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y un saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 19, 2020)

avr dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Lamentablemente yo vivo en un bloque de pisos y no tenemos antena de FM en el tejado, y yo tampoco puedo poner nada por mi cuenta. Por suerte vivo en una ciudad de tamaño medio y en mi casa, a pesar de ser un primer piso, llegan muchas emisoras. Y se reciben conectando simplemente un trozo de cable.
> 
> ...


Ooooooh realmente una lástima,se perfectamente como es , jo mismo vivi en un predio de apartados y fue dos alegrias en mi vida : una cuando conpre y otra cuando vendi , Jajajajajajaja.
Actualmente vivo en una casa terrea con una torre de 15M de altitude para poner antenas de todo tipo ( recepción , transmissión , etc...).
Bueno volvendo al tema de antenas un trozo de cable coaxial NO sirve como antena propriamente dicho y si como meo de ligación entre la antena y lo receiver.
En todo caso debes conectar en la entrada de 75 Ohmios observando quien es lo terminal de tierra o masa donde debes conectar la malla del coaxial.
En la otra punta debes conectar la antena propriamente dicha , por ejenplo un dipolo abierto de 1/2 onda para FM.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## avr (Jul 19, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ooooooh realmente una lástima,se perfectamente como es , jo mismo vivi en un predio de apartados y fue dos alegrias en mi vida : una cuando conpre y otra cuando vendi , Jajajajajajaja.
> Actualmente vivo en una casa terrea con una torre de 15M de altitude para poner antenas de todo tipo ( recepción , transmissión , etc...).
> Bueno volvendo al tema de antenas un trozo de cable coaxial NO sirve como antena propriamente dicho y si como meo de ligación entre la antena y lo receiver.
> En todo caso debes conectar en la entrada de 75 Ohmios observando quien es lo terminal de tierra o masa donde debes conectar la malla del coaxial.
> ...


Hola, sí, es una pena no poder montar unas buenas antenas, pero qué le vamos a hacer.

En cuanto al cable para antena, me refería a poner un cable de un solo hilo, como los de las instalaciones eléctricas para que haga de antena. Es lo que tengo ahora y está conectado a la entrada de 75 Ohms, pero no sé si está bien ahí o es mejor en la de 300 Ohms.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 19, 2020)

avr dijo:


> Hola, sí, es una pena no poder montar unas buenas antenas, pero qué le vamos a hacer.
> 
> En cuanto al cable para antena, me refería a poner un cable de un solo hilo, como los de las instalaciones eléctricas para que haga de antena. Es lo que tengo ahora y está conectado a la entrada de 75 Ohms, pero no sé si está bien ahí o es mejor en la de 300 Ohms.
> 
> Saludos


Debes poner en 75 Ohmios , pero serias una "antena mediocre" , lo mejor es la antena en formato "T" , esa  toda hecha con cinta de 300 Ohmios.
Despues debes esperimentar al azar cual posición es la mejor para recebir alguna emisora de FM de tu preferenzia.
Seguramente cercana a una ventana ( donde las ondas electromagnecticas puenden pasar) .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 5, 2022)

Tengo un radio de esos Chinos con puerto USB y en AM solo sintoniza una emisora bastante bien y otra muy débil. Probando en otro radio en buen estado pude sintonizar 7 emisoras. Usa el CD2003GP para AM-FM, antena bien, amplificador de rf bien, probé capacitores y todo bien, FM perfecto.

Es básicamente este circuito, solo que en AM RF IN lleva un amplificador con el transistor S9018 el cual está en buen estado (hfe= 147) y periféricos bien. ¿Alguien sabe que más debería revisar? Gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 5, 2022)

Parece que usa bobinas regulables, puede que se haya corrido una de ellas.

Para determinar cuál, deberás entender el circuito y separar AM de FM, y ver qué hace cada una.

Para modificar las bobinas, primero marca muy bien dónde está actualmente, luego usa un calibrador, que es como un destornillador plano chico, pero totalmente plástico y solo al final tiene una parte metálica. Si no lo tienes, ojo al usar herramientas metálicas, ya que al quitarlos de las bobinas, cambia la calibración.

Otra cosa que las bobinas son de ferrite, por ende muy fragil.

Además, al calibrar debes ser sutil en los movimientos, ya que un minimo movimiento significa mucho.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 5, 2022)

Hola a todos , caro Don Gerson strauss te recomendo altamente a NO tocar en ningun tornillo si no sapes como el funciona o puedes encorrer en lo riesgo de enpeorar aun mas la situación.
Una dica es : mover lentamente ( despacito ) de posición la bobina receptora de AM ( Ondas Médias ) que se encuentra sobre una pequeña varilla de Ferrite en busca de una mejor recepción de la emisora débil.
Chequear / canbiar por otro nuevo ( 0Km)  lo filtro de 455KHz que si queda conectado en lo pino 4 y 7 del CI CD2003.
Otra cosa muy inportante , puede sener que lo otro radio que enpleyaste para conparación sea mucho mas sensible ( mas prolijo o de major envergadura técnica)  ) y eso esplicaria el recibir mucho mas estaciones que lo tujo en questón.
Fotos internas y bien focadas de tu Radio serias muy bien venidas.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 6, 2022)

Observando bien la antena de AM se ve un poco maltratada, pero intentando su reparación quedo peor por lo que la 
cambie por otra, dando el mismo resultado. Cambiare el cristal de 455Khz a ver qué pasa. Gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 6, 2022)

Hola.

Dudo mejore, esas radio son pobre en sintonia y mas si usan el *CD2003. *Chino astuto mientras ande FM y USB nadie va a preocuparse por un MW


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 6, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Dudo mejore, esas radio son pobre en sintonia y mas si usan el *CD2003. *Chino astuto mientras ande FM y USB nadie va a preocuparse por un MW


¡Vaya no lo sabía!.  😲


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 6, 2022)

Sintonize la radio flaca (débil) y canbie (desplaze) la posición del devanado sobre la varilla de Ferrite de modo a lograr obtenir la mejor recepción .
Lo que si pasa es que ustedes si queda ayustando lo valor inductivo desa bobina cuando la moves sobre la varilla de Ferrite y asi logra encontrar lo mejor valor inductivo de sintonia.
Una ves encontrado debes trabar con cera de vela derretida.
No espere mucha performace dese radio , casi todo el si queda armado internamente al CI ( CD2003 GP)
!Suerte!


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 7, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Sintonize la radio flaca (débil) y canbie (desplaze) la posición del devanado sobre la varilla de Ferrite de modo a lograr obtenir la mejor recepción .
> Lo que si pasa es que ustedes si queda ayustando lo valor inductivo desa bobina cuando la moves sobre la varilla de Ferrite y asi logra encontrar lo mejor valor inductivo de sintonia.
> Una ves encontrado debes trabar con cera de vela derretida.
> No espere mucha performace dese radio , casi todo el si queda armado internamente al CI ( CD2003 GP)
> !Suerte!


Si, cambie la antena por otra (pero es más pequeña la ferrita) logre escuchar 2 emisoras muy bien, otra un poco más débil y otras 2 que hay
que subir casi todo el volumen para que se escuche. Creo que esa radio no da más o tendría que conseguir otra antena como la original.

El problema inicial era que sonaba con un ruido de fondo "hummmmmmmm" (los 60 hertz del transformador), por lo que cambie el condensador de 1000uf y se solucionó el problema ...luego note lo del AM. Gracias

Las fotos:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 7, 2022)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> , "cambie la antena por otra (*pero es más pequeña la ferrita*)"


Eso NO es una buena onda porque la varilla de ferrite con menor longitude no logra captar mas "energia" magnectica que hay en el ether si conparada a  otra de una dimensión major.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 7, 2022)

Busca en san google *antena marco* y prueba que emisoras están tapadas. Todo esto alimentado con pilas, bateria lo que sea mas barato y aislado de la red eléctrica.


Gerson strauss dijo:


> _Si, cambie la antena por otra (pero es más pequeña la ferrita)_ logre escuchar 2 emisoras muy bien, otra un poco más débil y otras 2 que hay
> 
> Las fotos:
> 
> ...


Nooo, eso no se hace cada tanque esta calibrado.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 7, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Busca en san google *antena marco* y prueba que emisoras están tapadas. Todo esto alimentado con pilas, bateria lo que sea mas barato y aislado de la red eléctrica.
> 
> Nooo, eso no se hace cada tanque esta calibrado.


Si se lo del tanque, XC = XL pero es lo que tenía a la mano. Curiosamente con esa antena sintonizo mejor que con la original, que además la ferrita es más corta y plana.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 7, 2022)

Haz lo de la antena y la alimentación y comenta.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 7, 2022)

Si mal no recuerdo, cuando la señal de radio FM es débil, no recibe bien la sub portadora de sincronización de 38 khz para separar bien los 3 canales de audio de FM MONO/ESTEREO- MULTIPLEX.
Hasta que eso no ocurre en el receptor, no se activa la función decodificadora de ESTEREO, ni se enciende ese LED.
Para lo cual, es mejor poner una antena Aérea que lo garantice en el techo del edificio y si no lo hacen, no lloren  🥴 🤣


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 7, 2022)

El piloto que indica el estereo y sincroniza, es de 19KHz, los 38KHz es la modulación de ambos canales estereo, y menos de 15KHz es el equivalente a mono de ambos canales sumados.

Pero el resto, si... Con señal debil, se recibe poco ancho (o con mucha interferencia)


----------



## unmonje (Oct 7, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> El piloto que indica el estereo y sincroniza, es de 19KHz, los 38KHz es la modulación de ambos canales estereo, y menos de 15KHz es el equivalente a mono de ambos canales sumados.
> 
> Pero el resto, si... Con señal debil, se recibe poco ancho (o con mucha interferencia)


Si, la sincro es de 19 kilos, cada semi-ciclo, parte los canales AB


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 8, 2022)

Bueno cuanto a lo radio en questón NO creo que ese anda en Estereo , dijo eso porque no logre indentificar en las fotos posteadas ningun paso decodificador Estereo.
Lo CI CD2003GP no contiene internamente ese decodificador estereo , esa tarea tiene que sener hecha por otro CI.
!Saludos!


unmonje dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo, cuando la señal de radio FM es débil, no recibe bien la sub portadora de sincronización de 38 khz para separar bien los 3 canales de audio de FM MONO/ESTEREO- MULTIPLEX.
> Hasta que eso no ocurre en el receptor, no se activa la función decodificadora de ESTEREO, ni se enciende ese LED.
> Para lo cual, es mejor poner una antena Aérea que lo garantice en el techo del edificio y si no lo hacen, no lloren  🥴 🤣


En realidad lo que si pasa es que *un sinal Estereo tiene una relación de sinal/ruido peor en 20dB (100X*) si cuando conparada a un sinal Mono.
O sea para recibirmos *con misma calidad de audio* ( buena relación sinal/ruido) un programa Estereo, ese necesita tener 20dB mas alto que lo sinal Mono.
Y eso si debe a la largura de banda necesaria para cada sistema funcionar adecuadamente ( o sea como si debe).
Un sinal de programación  Mono ( canales derecho y eziquierdo son sumados) ocupa una banda de *15Khz* ,ya un sinal Estereo ( canal derecho y eziquierdo separados )ocupa una banda de *53KHz *de ancho para funcionar bien.
!Saludos!


----------



## unmonje (Oct 8, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno cuanto a lo radio en questón NO creo que ese anda en Estereo , dijo eso porque no logre indentificar en las fotos posteadas ningun paso decodificador Estereo.
> Lo CI CD2003GP no contiene internamente ese decodificador estereo , esa tarea tiene que sener hecha por otro CI.
> !Saludos!
> 
> ...


Si, todo eso me quedo claro hace mas de 30 años, en oportunidad de armar y calibrar un transmisor de FM Estereo de 200 watts, pero fué la única vez que me ocupé del tema y no me resultó divertido, lo cobré bien, eso si.  🤣


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 10, 2022)

¡Funciona AM! después de bajar y cambiar esas laminas internas que tiene el interruptor que cambia de bandas,
el AM empezó a funcionar bien. Ya sintoniza todas las emisoras. Creo que se forma una resistencia parasita entre 
los contactos internos del interruptor y entonces perjudicaba el funcionamiento del AM, remplazadas las laminas
se soluciono el problema. Es el marcado con verde en la foto. Al parecer el cambio de antena no afecto nada. 
Gracias a todos por la ayuda.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 10, 2022)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> "Es el marcado con* verde *en la foto."
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 290338


? Seguro que la marcación es color Verde ?, jo veo en color amarillo , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Felicitaciones por lograr arreglar tu Radio a contento!
!Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 10, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> jo veo en color amarillo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2022)

Verde fluo


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 10, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ? Seguro que la marcación es color Verde ?, jo veo en color amarillo , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!
> !Felicitaciones por lograr arreglar tu Radio a contento!
> !Saludos!




Yo lo veo un verde claro chillón onda este, pero bueno, detalles XD


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 10, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


>



Si el daltonismo! A mi también me sorprendió, pero es verde

*Por otra parte, Si la llave selectora genera el mismo problema de banda.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 10, 2022)

Muy bien , creean ustedes  si puder , ahora me quedo en mi casa y veo en mi viejo  monitor Dell ( TRC )  color verde , antes jo mi quedaba en mi servicio usando un laptop y en el veo amarillo , Jajajajajaja
Mañana tenprano voy verificar nuevamente lo que si pasa .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## unmonje (Oct 10, 2022)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> ¡Funciona AM! después de bajar y cambiar esas laminas internas que tiene el interruptor que cambia de bandas,
> el AM empezó a funcionar bien. Ya sintoniza todas las emisoras. Creo que se forma una resistencia parasita entre
> los contactos internos del interruptor y entonces perjudicaba el funcionamiento del AM, remplazadas las laminas
> se soluciono el problema. Es el marcado con verde en la foto. Al parecer el cambio de antena no afecto nada.
> ...


Bueno, ahí tiene,  la limpieza del aparato, es lo primero, luego, si empieza la reparación técnica propiamente dicha.
Los talleres de todo el mundo, se han ganado la vida justamente en base a ese principio fundamental......la mugre circundante.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 11, 2022)

Vale... Otro tema que se desmadró.. 🙄

¿Tantos técnicos y ninguno le dijo "dale 100 veces al conmutador de bandas para ver si funciona"?  

La avería más tonta y superconocida te puede hacer perder una semana cuando no estás concentrado o los astros se desalinearon en tu contra.. 😬


----------



## Mario Coya (Dic 4, 2022)

Hola bueno colegas después de lo que ha dicho Daniel creo no queda mas nada que decir ,a mi me ha pasado y es bastante común la falla del C.I. descodificador de estéreo..Ese es muy buen equipo si..


----------

